# New to South Africa



## Ianmorris (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello all
I have just moved to Umhlanga from the UK and I am keen to meet up with other UK ex pats living here. I would appreciate any help this forum can offer in terms of places to meet other British people as you can imagine its a lonely existence being out here on my own..
Please help me

Kind Regards

Ian Morris


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Ian

Good luck in your new place, I have been lucky enough to visit Umhlanga and had a great time. What prompted your move to SA? There's plenty of people on this forum who can help in your location.


----------



## Ianmorris (Jan 23, 2014)

*Thanks pb*

Hi There
Thanks for coming back to me so promptly. I lived here when I was much younger and had such fond memories of the place. I have since been offered a good job over here and to be honest was getting a little fed up at home. It really would be great if I could meet other Brits living in the area. Thanks for replying 

Ian


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

We're heading over in April 2015 to Jo'burg so are planning shipping etc and jobs is big on the list of prorities!! How have you found it so far??


----------



## Ianmorris (Jan 23, 2014)

Cheers PB

Good luck with the move


----------

